# Sage specific IMS Baskets



## CrossR (Apr 22, 2021)

Hello!

I saw a post on reddit today that linked through to some Sage/Breville specific IMS baskets, i.e. they worked with no modification and were made for the machines, unlike some others (which I understand to be close enough but need to be modded to fit). Some of the sites listing them also had Sage specific IMS shower screens.

Has anyone tried them/got any experience? I'm very new to this, so the websites linked were entirely new to me, but for some of the more experienced members maybe you'll know the sites and if they are reputable!

I'm hesitant to post a link to the thread/shops, since a new account posting links in the first post is a bit dodgy, but the part number given in the thread was "B62.52TH28E", and the thread was "IMS Basket for Breville / Sage 54mm portafilters" in /r/espresso from yesterday (21st April). That thread contains some links, and images comparing the stock basket, a La Spaziale basket, and this new one.

I would guess there is a decent number of people who'd like a nicer basket, but also don't want to/aren't handy enough to mod a basket, which is why I'm interested.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If I remember correctly the IMS numbers end with the depth of the basket. I think the first number is the diameter of the rim. A 54mm tamper wont fit a Sage basket as they are too big

The series is shown on this site

https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/ims-competition-breville-sage-filter-basket-15089-p.asp

The number you mentioned is 28mm deep so will hold more than the Sage double. Actually it wouldn't surprise me if the single held getting on for 14g

The dedicated La Spaziale baskets rims are to large for Sage machine. People have reduced them in various ways. I modified one of their pod baskets and found it held ~14g. A useful size between the 2 Sage do. Some modified an IMS competition basket that I think held more than the Sage double. I wouldn't get carried away with the idea that IMS baskets are better than Sage's own.


----------



## Burger (Dec 26, 2020)

I saw these to and the great channel of Hoon actually has one with the links only to the basket. 



 plus the Amazon.com link here.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Actually looking at the flow across the bottom of the basket the Sage basket looks better to me.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

ajohn said:


> Actually looking at the flow across the bottom of the basket the Sage basket looks better to me.


 what do you mean?

being the 'proud' owner of 3 of the sage baskets one thing that frustates me is that the flow between the 3 is inconsistent. two of them i've had for many months (the 3rd just arrived with the replacement machine), and it's not just down to puck preparation. i can 'predict' the flow based on which basket i use.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I still have my BE and oddly 3 doubles as I bought a 2nd portafilter. Used and it came with 2.









There are reasons why I would buy certain of those IMS baskets but not for the reason you appear to have.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

which reason? i'd only buy them in the hope that they are more consistent. the earliest one is the one i use mostly. the second one is annoying in that there is almost always a 'dead spot' slightly off centre when extracting. the 3rd one appears to flow a lot more than the first (almost to the point of ruining the shot), i need to try it again as it was bad i decided not to waste a shot on it again. but i could have just messed up the puck prep that one time i tried the 3rd basket, that said, i've never messed it up that badly before.

all that said i could just use the one basket all the time, it's not that big a deal, with the workflow there is plenty of time to wash and dry it between shots.

btw that was a genuine question about your comment about the flow. i don't know what you mean and would like to understand it .


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The colour looked more even through out the flow across the bottom of the basket to me. The slight taper on the Sage double probably helps with grinds compression low down when they are tamped


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

huh...i noticed the youtube link but never actually clicked on it. now i've watched it i see what you mean.

the IMS basket looks no better or worse than what i get from my Sage(s), so i imagine i will hold fire for now.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

🤣 Shhhh don't tell anybody but I've been comparing a 15g VST with a stock commercial double basket. My impression so far is that the VST needs finer grinding because the flow through it is more likely to be crap.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ajohn said:


> 🤣 Shhhh don't tell anybody but I've been comparing a 15g VST with a stock commercial double basket. My impression so far is that the VST needs finer grinding because the flow through it is more likely to be crap.


 It needs a finer grind coz it has more holes across more of the basket

the flow is likely to be more crap as it demands better distribution and prep than a stock basket

crap flow, crap prep

I really wonder how your reach these conclusions


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> I really wonder how your reach these conclusions
> 
> *Edited 44 minutes ago by Mrboots2u*


 I knew I would a post like that off you as soon as I posted. You'll have to continue to wonder. Hope you don't loose sleep.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ajohn said:


> I knew I would a post like that off you as soon as I posted. You'll have to continue to wonder. Hope you don't loose sleep.


 They are though designed to allow a finer grind, as they have more holes , across more of the basket and so higher extraction , the finer grind isn't a bad thing , coz there are more holes the flow will be faster than a stock basket ( if you use the same grind and dose ) 
your premise is backward.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Peace, tranquillity and love...he has also just been fed


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

facboy said:


> the IMS basket looks no better or worse than what i get from my Sage(s), so i imagine i will hold fire for now.


 It looked worse to me and varied which can be put down to prep but also the design of basket.

The IMS single in the site I linked to looks similar to a La Spaz basket I modified to get something between the 2 Sage baskets. It held ~14g which I found useful. If it is a modfied basket specifically for a La Spaz it may hold a lot more. The one I modified was intended for coffee pods. 22.4mm deep. It's sold on ebay but the rim needs it's diameter reducing,


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Peace, tranquillity and love...he has also just been fed


  It's ok Dave I wont feed strawberries. I mean I didn't know grind size could be adjusted.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

i never updated this, i did end up getting one of these for my Bambino and the flow is noticeably faster. i went down a notch or two on my niche.


----------



## dhirenmehta (May 4, 2019)

Hey folks,

Hoping to get some help answering a few questions I have on the IMS baskets. I have a Sage Barista Touch and am thinking of getting a replacement to the double shot (I very rarely use the single shot, so haven't made my mind up about getting the IMS single).

From the IMS site, there are a few different versions https://www.imsfiltri.com/filters/competition/?comp=breville-sage.

I think I understand that the 'Capacity' is probably the min / max dose in grams? is that correct?

There are baskets with '/SO' at the end which have a slightly different shape, and fewer holes, has anyone had any experience between the standard and these 'SO' baskets?

Also, in terms of the double shot baskets, I generally always aim for a 18g dose to get a 2:1 ration out, would a 16/18 basket be better or should I go for a 18/20 basket?

Thanks in advance


----------

